# Interested in Showing Bettas



## dalmation1080 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, I hope to soon start raising and breeding bettas. I plan on only breeding one variety & color. 
I would love to also show bettas. However I am new to this. How do you show bettas? I am located in Indiana (USA) if that helps any


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Look up midwest betta club on Facebook.. they are a local IBC chapter and have regular shows. Get involved with other groups that are serious about breeding to a standard to get some help. A mentor also not a bad idea. I have a facebook page as well that you can learn a lot from.. as from a web site I am co founder on.


----------

